# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  New Maxtoch Torch

## gadgetman

ON sale and shipping now. Looks like I'll be busy de-doming shortly.

Aliexpress.com : Buy MAXTOCH Sniper M24, Lighter Version of SN6X 2S, AR Lens, Copper LED Base, Longer Shooting Distance from Reliable copper cab suppliers on EST GROUP Co., Ltd

 @R93

----------


## jord

Are these things still the best bang for buck out of longer range stuff?


Sent from my Browning

----------


## moonhunt

Look forward to reading about how these go, they are a heap lighter 

Do you need to send the whole torch away for de-doming or just the head

----------


## R93

One more torch won't hurt anybody eh? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Rushy

> One more torch won't hurt anybody eh?


No it won't but it would look out of place without another knife for a buddy.

----------


## R93

> No it won't but it would look out of place without another knife for a buddy.


I think I just have a torch fetish Rushy. 

Had the same knives for years. It would be hard to improve them. They are always improving these torches in some way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## BRADS

> I think I just have a torch fetish Rushy. 
> 
> Had the same knives for years. It would be hard to improve them. They are always improving these torches in some way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What range are these useful two?
How do they compare two the big lenser?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Never used the big lenser. But it would be fair to say they make a lightforce  SL170 redundant
You can pick up eyes at least to 500


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Maca49

> ON sale and shipping now. Looks like I'll be busy de-doming shortly.
> 
> Aliexpress.com : Buy MAXTOCH Sniper M24, Lighter Version of SN6X 2S, AR Lens, Copper LED Base, Longer Shooting Distance from Reliable copper cab suppliers on EST GROUP Co., Ltd
> 
>  @R93


What about batteries and charger GM

----------


## gadgetman

> Look forward to reading about how these go, they are a heap lighter 
> 
> Do you need to send the whole torch away for de-doming or just the head


Just the head is required. Unscrew the battery tube but leave the reflector/lens/crown ad the LED is quite fragile without the protection of the dome.

----------


## gadgetman

> What range are these useful two?
> How do they compare two the big lenser?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't seen or used a big led lenser, but last trip out I was lighting up trees at 800m. If there were animals about you would see eye shine at that distance. Safe shooting I'd go 300-400m with a suitable backdrop.

----------


## gadgetman

> What about batteries and charger GM


I use these

TrustFire Protected 18650 3.7V Rechargeable Li-ion Batteries (Pair) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

Cheap TrustFire TR-001 Multi-Purpose Lithium Battery Charger

Maxtoch I believe are doing a deal on a charger and Sanyo 3400mAH batteries.

----------


## Savage1

Cool, but I normally don't buy anything with 'Sniper' written on it as it will normally disappoint. I may make an exception in this case.

----------


## R93

> Cool, but I normally don't buy anything with 'Sniper' written on it as it will normally disappoint. I may make an exception in this case.


You wont be disappointed at all.  :Wink:

----------


## JoshC

Haha, almost all recent buyers are NZer's!

 @BRADS, as far as range and lighting go these eat the big Lenser, and are lighter. Their durability is what lets them down against a lenser.

To give you a bit of an idea, my SN6X-2 dedomed by Gadgetman will *easily* pick up a deer outline 3-400m away. 

In fact, on Thursday I lit up some deer with it on a face that when using my 140 lightforce I can just make out eyes. That is approx. 375yds on Google earth. Also, I was shooting hares that night with my 223 at 240yds (ranged), they were fully lit up like little beakons. 

This torch supersedes my SN. Buy one, I was slow on the uptake, but am almost converted (still use my lightforce for spotting off quad or truck).

----------


## ONYVA

new M24 arrived this morning,with batteries,cant wait for it to get dark.

----------


## Rakiura John

What are the specs of the batteries that come with the M24 if you order the "Torch, batteries, charger" combo on Aliexpress?

----------


## ONYVA

> What are the specs of the batteries that come with the M24 if you order the "Torch, batteries, charger" combo on Aliexpress?


came with Trustfire batteries 3000mAh  the thing is awesome, turns nightime into the day, I do not think I could shoot beyond its range but I still think it will get dedomed.

----------


## Rakiura John

Are those Trustfire 3000mAh Batteries "protected batteries"?

----------


## Rakiura John

I've just been emailing Amanda at Maxtoch. She says the batteries that are included in the "Sniper M24S, Batteries, Charger, Holster" combo are Maxtoch branded 2600mAh protected batteries.

----------


## Rakiura John

I'm trying to decide between the M24 and the “improved” M24S for rifle-mounted possom/rabbit shooting (to which I am a newbie). The original M24 (3000mA) has a runtime of 180 minutes (according to its Product Details), while the more powerful M24S (3500mA) seems to have a runtime of only half that (Mudgripz in Post #48 of this Thread mentions 100 minutes, Amanda of Maxtoch indicated to me 70 – 80 minutes). On paper then it seems a no-brainer – if the less powerful original M24 will do the job quite adequately, why bother going for the more powerful version with its significantly less runtime.  In the field though perhaps there are other considerations? Perhaps I should go for the greater power and carry more batteries? Any comments appreciated.

----------


## gadgetman

The Trustfire 3000mAh are protected cells. For the difference in output compared to runtime I'd go the M24, it has plenty of grunt and personally I prefer runtime over output. They will both light up further than I'd be happy to shoot.

----------


## mudgripz

+1 gadget's comment:

"For the difference in output compared to runtime I'd go the M24, it has plenty of grunt and personally I prefer runtime over output. They will both light up further than I'd be happy to shoot. "

We tested the black M24 at 83k lux and 100 mins runtime on ful noise with pana 3100s. The new grey M24S runs at higher current producing about 93k lux but drops to 70-80 minute runtime. The difference between 83k and 93k in the field isn't much, and if you dedome the stock M24 you're up to 173k lux - which is all you need and still gives the good runtime. 

M24 better balance of output and runtime, and ideal rifle mounted or handheld spottie. If you've got an M24 on yr rifle, and want something different as a handheld try a 2X. Mine showed 240k lux dedomed  which gives excellent spottie range. Te Rei has one - no doubt he'll tell you how good they are   :Have A Nice Day: 

Good to note also you almost never run torch/batts continuously for their max 100 mins runtime. In the field they actually last longer than that because they're often on and off for some reason - eg you may be using a handheld alongside a rifle light - or stopping truck for a yarn, fresh ammo, a cuppa or something.

----------


## Rakiura John

Thanks for those replies, - a M24 it will be! BTW, it seems strange that Maxtoch include 3000mAh batts with their M24 combo, and only 2600mAh batts with their more gutsy M24S combo - that must give the M24S even less runtime than the estimated 70-80 mins.

----------


## GMH72

Torch arrived today and very impressed, this is a really nice bit of kit  :Have A Nice Day:  Bugger the batteries have not arrived though so no play time for me....

----------


## mudgripz

The batts that come with some orders have ben trustfire 3000s which test ut as actual 25-2600mAh. Maxtoch I suspect have rebranded these (Trustfire and Maxtoch owned by same coporate) but given them correct 2600mAh rating. Likely same batts.

GM - here are some batts on trademe that are quite good. If you want a set to play with while yrs arrive these will be fine. Samsung 2600s:  He does them at $21pr + $9.50 for each extra batt.  $40 for 4 samsungs is fine.  Also just $3.00 post which is where tardme dealers often rip people:

18650 SAMSUNG 2600mAh Protected (Pair) | Trade Me

He also has good nitecore chargers - see his other listings.

----------


## TeRei

> +1 gadget's comment:
> 
> "For the difference in output compared to runtime I'd go the M24, it has plenty of grunt and personally I prefer runtime over output. They will both light up further than I'd be happy to shoot. "
> 
> We tested the black M24 at 83k lux and 100 mins runtime on ful noise with pana 3100s. The new grey M24S runs at higher current producing about 93k lux but drops to 70-80 minute runtime. The difference between 83k and 93k in the field isn't much, and if you dedome the stock M24 you're up to 173k lux - which is all you need and still gives the good runtime. 
> 
> M24 better balance of output and runtime, and ideal rifle mounted or handheld spottie. If you've got an M24 on yr rifle, and want something different as a handheld try a 2X. Mine showed 240k lux dedomed  which gives excellent spottie range. Te Rei has one - no doubt he'll tell you how good they are  
> 
> Good to note also you almost never run torch/batts continuously for their max 100 mins runtime. In the field they actually last longer than that because they're often on and off for some reason - eg you may be using a handheld alongside a rifle light - or stopping truck for a yarn, fresh ammo, a cuppa or something.


No good.Sick of looking at deer on Pluto.

----------


## Josh

Well, my torch turned up and I seem to have got a dud. It's extremely dim (I have a $5 torch from the Warehouse that is brighter), and there isn't any mode switching.

It's really well built. Would be a perfect torch if the damn thing actually worked  :X3: 

Guess I'll contact EST Group and send it back.

----------


## Rushy

Bugger! You may have got the one candle power one Josh

----------


## Josh

> Bugger! You may have got the one candle power one Josh


I've seen candles with more power than this torch  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> I've seen candles with more power than this torch


Flick it to @gadgetman to slap about.  Isn't he the expert on those things? It is probably a crook flux capacitor.  As if I would bloody well know.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## mudgripz

:Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   that'll be it!

Sorry to hear you got a dud Josh - the M24s and 2Xs have been super reliable. Email amanda and she'll tell you what to do - they're all under 12 month warranty I believe. See what she suggests but if need be I may be able to send one up to you to play with till a replacement arrives.

----------


## gadgetman

Happy to sort it out for you Josh.

----------


## mudgripz

Yes give it to Brian - hopefully an easy fix. If its fluxed you'll no doubt get a new one pretty quick.

----------


## Josh

I'm not too worried that it isn't working - have seen from posts on here how good their customer service is, and Amanda has got back to me with some useful suggestions. Sounds like I might be the dud instead haha, I was testing it out with some crappy 2500mAh Trustfire batteries that I bought a couple of years ago. They worked in my other smaller torch, but it sounds like you need ones that are a bit gruntier to get this one going. I'll get my hands on some 3100mAh Panasonic batteries and a proper charger and see if that works.

Thanks for the offers of help guys - I'll see if it my just my own dumbassery first  :Thumbsup:

----------


## possum_shooter

Josh if you want to loan a torch or some batteries or even get me to have a quick look at your you are more than welcome.  I have 3 slightly older models, all dedomed and great hunting lights.  Just flick me a PM

----------


## bully

Iv joined the club and got the maxtoch.
whats the rubber ring on the body of the torch for?
it seems if you turn on and off (making the click) fairly quick it also changes mode. I thought it was suppose to stay on the mode you choose while not making the click?
the light does spill out a fair bit. im keen on dedome, but it might have to wait for a bit.

----------


## gadgetman

Think it is something like 3 seconds it needs to be off for memory. Switch back on sooner than that and you get the next more. De-doming will cut the spill down and increase the intensity of the spot.

----------


## Rakiura John

This NZ seller Panasonic NCR18650B 3400mAh protected rechargeable battery (single)  suggests that protected batteries are only needed if powering a very, very poorly regulated light. They also state that Panansonic don't actually make protected batteries, it is down-stream manufacturers that add protection circuitry to Panasonics, that high quality protection circuitry is expensive, and therefore if you want quality protected batteries you should buy high-cost brands such as Keeppower etc. (I can't quite understand what they are coming from by volunteering all this background as it must therefore follow that the well-priced protected batteries (3400mAh @ $16.50) they are actually selling on their website have lesser-quality protection!)
Anyway, my questions are:
1. Are Maxtochs well regulated (whatever that actually means), and if so, do we need to bother using protected batteries in them?
2. Maxtoch are now selling their own branded protected batteries. If these protected batteries are not expensive, does it follow that their protection circuitry is lesser-quality? Does protection-circuitry quality actually matter?

----------


## gadgetman

As far as I'm aware all Panasonic cells have protection circuits and they are bigger circuits than most which is why they are much longer than the usual 18650 spec and are more like 18700 cells (18mm diameter x 70.0mm long). The general rule is that you should use protected cells in torches that use more than one cell. By having each cell protected the light will cut out when one cell reaches minimum voltage. Because they are never all the same capacity you run the risk of running one too low if using unprotected cells.

----------


## GMH72

Hi guys, I finally got my batteries and put them in and the light and the output is like the batteries are extremely dead (but they are not). I tried both sets and also tried a friends with the same result. Has anyone had any trouble with their torch? Will email Amanda but thought I would check here for advice first. Thanks

----------


## gadgetman

> Hi guys, I finally got my batteries and put them in and the light and the output is like the batteries are extremely dead (but they are not). I tried both sets and also tried a friends with the same result. Has anyone had any trouble with their torch? Will email Amanda but thought I would check here for advice first. Thanks


Sounds like Josh's torch above that I have here. Amanda is sending me a few spare circuit boards.

----------


## GMH72

> Sounds like Josh's torch above that I have here. Amanda is sending me a few spare circuit boards.


 Thanks, yes sorry it does sound the same... should of read back in the post  :Have A Nice Day:  Will email and let her know.

----------


## Brakelie

> Hi guys, I finally got my batteries and put them in and the light and the output is like the batteries are extremely dead (but they are not). I tried both sets and also tried a friends with the same result. Has anyone had any trouble with their torch? Will email Amanda but thought I would check here for advice first. Thanks


Yep, I ordered two, one is good the other a dud with the same problem you've got, I contacted Maxtoch and a replacement is on the way, they wanted the dud back so they paid for the shipping.

----------


## Brakelie

> Thanks, yes sorry it does sound the same... should of read back in the post  Will email and let her know.


I think Amanda is away having a baby, I was dealing with her then Terry took over, he seemed just as helpful.

----------


## specweapon

I've been having some trouble with my Maxtoch, after about 30 minutes use on fresh batteries it turns itself off, after a while I can turn it back on but will keep turning itself off, is this the circuit shutting it off due to low batteries or a fault in the switch? Is strange as I can throw the batteries in my single battery torches and get another 2 hours life out of them

----------


## gadgetman

> I've been having some trouble with my Maxtoch, after about 30 minutes use on fresh batteries it turns itself off, after a while I can turn it back on but will keep turning itself off, is this the circuit shutting it off due to low batteries or a fault in the switch? Is strange as I can throw the batteries in my single battery torches and get another 2 hours life out of them


I've had this issue before and it was flat batteries, either caused by bad battery charger or some muppet mixing the charged and uncharged batteries together. What batteries are you using and have you checked them with a voltmeter after charging?

----------


## gadgetman

@Brakelie @GMH72

If you are having trouble with your torches try unscrew the battery tube 2-3 turns and see if that gets the torches operating. I may have found a small problem.

----------


## GMH72

Hi GM, yeah I just tried unscrewing it and it did get brighter but couldn't get it to stay on... Amanda also emailed me and suggested that I unscrew the head and check the circuit board was centered, I did do this but couldn't see how it could not be centered so maybe her instructions were not clear, or I didn't quite understand  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Brakelie

> @Brakelie @GMH72
> 
> If you are having trouble with your torches try unscrew the battery tube 2-3 turns and see if that gets the torches operating. I may have found a small problem.


The faulty torch is halfway to China now, I did a tail-cap test and it wasn't a faulty tail cap.  It wasn't faulty batteries as the second torch worked fine.

----------


## gadgetman

> Hi GM, yeah I just tried unscrewing it and it did get brighter but couldn't get it to stay on... Amanda also emailed me and suggested that I unscrew the head and check the circuit board was centered, I did do this but couldn't see how it could not be centered so maybe her instructions were not clear, or I didn't quite understand


Did you use a T6 screwdriver and undo the flange that the battery tube screws into?

----------


## GMH72

> Did you use a T6 screwdriver and undo the flange that the battery tube screws into?


I would like to say I used that screwdriver but I don't think I did looking at one of the screws, bit of an amateur  :Oh Noes:  But yes I did undo it...

----------


## gadgetman

> I would like to say I used that screwdriver but I don't think I did looking at one of the screws, bit of an amateur  But yes I did undo it...


Mate did his earlier and broke the screws. There seems to be a few issues that are adding up to cause the problem. We've made a few notes and been in contact with that factory and should have a solution very shortly.

----------


## mudgripz

+1 gadget's comment above.

The first batch of M24s was superb - high performance and pretty much zero problems - sold out very quickly. Police love them also. However after hearing of some issues affecting Blakelie/GMH72 the kiwi boys have pulled some sample lights down and found a small production glitch with second production run which could possible cause intermittent running. 

We've sent them notes and they're doing the wee change. My guess is they outsource the actual manufacture of torch components eg tubes, and for the second production run the supplier made the tubes 1.5mm too long, and the tiny screws are also 2mm too long - both inhibiting proper contact and causing intermittent fault. Very hard to pick the fault was there. Fortunately they listen, they've responded immediately and nailed it quick.

On our recommendation they've withdrawn the M24 from sale till its 100%.  Lights be available again in few days.

----------


## Pengy

Now try and get that kind of service from a local supplier  :Grin:

----------


## specweapon

See I did this while trying to change out my batteries and it fixed it so I continued using it, but it was a bit intermittent. 
Using Trustfire Batteries, and not checking them with voltmeter but will from now




> @Brakelie @GMH72
> 
> If you are having trouble with your torches try unscrew the battery tube 2-3 turns and see if that gets the torches operating. I may have found a small problem.

----------


## gadgetman

> See I did this while trying to change out my batteries and it fixed it so I continued using it, but it was a bit intermittent. 
> Using Trustfire Batteries, and not checking them with voltmeter but will from now


The extra long threading on the battery tube pushes the circuit board away from the flange (that is where the negative/earth contact for the board is) and the screws being 2mm too long gives enough space for it to move.

----------


## gadgetman

@Josh

Huge thank you for lending me your torch as that helped us find the problem and solutions very quickly. Yours is now sorted and de-domed and on its way back to you.

----------


## GMH72

Nice work  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

Anyone else with trouble feel free to send them to me as they are very quick and easy to fix. Will de-dome in the process if wanted.

----------


## gadgetman

If you have a T6 screwdriver and a file the fix is easy. Unscrew the battery tube then unscrew the flange that it screws into with the T6. File the screws down from 6mm to about 4mm, I cleaned them up afterwards by running through an M2x0.4 die. Then file about 1mm off the end of the battery tube that screws into the flange, this stops the battery tube being wound in too far and pushing the circuit board away from the flange that provides the negative contact. 

There are a bunch of new screws coming and the T6 screwdrivers are $4 at Mitre10. Not sure if the new screws are 1.5mm Hex or T6; will keep you posted.

----------


## SiB

Do I dismantle in the same way if I want to dedome??

----------


## gadgetman

> Do I dismantle in the same way if I want to dedome??


No. Undo the bezel on the front and remove the lens and reflector. Pry up the white board in the bottom (undo screws on the models where used) and unsolder the wires to remove the board. De-dome by whatever method you desire and put it all back together. Remove the white nylon round the LED if you are going to apply heat for de-doming and carefully replace it once de-domed.

----------


## blair993

I had trouble with mine last time i used it and pulled it down thinking it was something like this but it seemed ok once i refitted everything. I might have another look. Mine was screwed together with 1.5mm hex.

----------


## gadgetman

That sounds like one of the originals that were fine. How long you had it?

----------


## mudgripz

I hereby nominate Brian (gadget) for a good bugger award for the numerous dedomes, people's f-up repairs, and odd maxtoch production errors he fixes. Well done!

----------


## Josh

> @Josh
> 
> Huge thank you for lending me your torch as that helped us find the problem and solutions very quickly. Yours is now sorted and de-domed and on its way back to you.


Woah, back this shit right up. I sent my torch to you, you fixed it and dedomed it for free, and I'M getting thanked?!  :Wtfsmilie: 

You're a legend mate, thanks so much for getting my torch back up and running (and dedoming!)

----------


## blair993

ordered mine in may.

----------


## gadgetman

> ordered mine in may.


Should be all good then. Make sure you keep the threads clean and everything is done up.

----------


## SiB

@gadgetman. 

I'm being careful and trying to avoid a fubar. 

Lens n bezel off. White disc exposed no screws n two short wires soldered on. 

Do I desolder in situ or is there some play in those wires n I pull out a little first?

I then soak the removed led disc in petrol right??

Just wanting to get it right and figuring there'll be one or two others wondering if they shld or shldnt attempt!

Tx. Si

----------


## gadgetman

Yes there is play on those wires and you do want to lift it as you de-solder otherwise the huge heat sinking of the head will overwhelm your attempts. I only soak in petrol if the dome is too hard or there is a little bit of the dome material left on the LED surface. If left in petrol too long it will dissolve the phosphorous surface.

----------


## SiB

Ok....

So what's the best way to dedome pls? Mine looks to be on solid. 

I'd assumed the gas soak for 2-3 mins max?

----------


## StrikerNZ

> ... and have you checked them with a voltmeter after charging?


Seeing as it's "20 questions for Gadgetman" time, what voltage should they be when fully charged?  I know they're rated at 3.7v, but think I read somewhere that charged should be around 4.2v?

Have been having issues with decreased runtime with the M24, but not sure if it's the torch, the batteries, or the new charger (i4) I got at the same time.  :O O:

----------


## gadgetman

> Ok....
> 
> So what's the best way to dedome pls? Mine looks to be on solid. 
> 
> I'd assumed the gas soak for 2-3 mins max?


Usually takes a few hours. I prefer to add heat from under the board until you feel the dome soften then gently lift the dome off from the side opposite the wires inside. 95% of the time it comes off extremely cleanly. I have plenty of spare LED's if it goes pear shaped.

Rotate the board a little then pry it up. It will be forming a vacuum under it with the heat sink compound.

----------


## gadgetman

> Seeing as it's "20 questions for Gadgetman" time, what voltage should they be when fully charged?  I know they're rated at 3.7v, but think I read somewhere that charged should be around 4.2v?
> 
> Have been having issues with decreased runtime with the M24, but not sure if it's the torch, the batteries, or the new charger (i4) I got at the same time.


Yes fully charged they should be 4.2V or very close to it. If the runtime is reducing it is normally the batteries.

----------


## StrikerNZ

Cheers Gadget, will have a poke around and see how it's looking.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gadgetman

I've got a stack of basic chargers and batteries and they seem to work very well.

----------


## SiB

I'm going to owe you a beer @gadgetman. 

Dedomed using heat. Re soldered. Went for a second then no go. I'm getting 4.5v at the wires. Is it possible I've cooked the led or a dry joint? Don't want to re solder if harmful etc

----------


## SiB

And I'm trying to attach pic whilst on my iPhone 5 n I've reached my technological limit!

----------


## gadgetman

May have broken those fine gold wires. 4.5V would indicate it has gone open circuit.

----------


## SiB

Ok. I think the led is no go. I'm getting 7v on the +ve and -ve symbols on the led board. Bugger. It looked so easy....  @gadgetman can I post u the front end pls? Pm me your address if you happy to help. I'm so grateful. .... and embarrassed I stuffed it up!

----------


## SiB

Open circuit........ I hate that phrase......  I know it's a polite way of saying there was a f... Up

----------


## gadgetman

PM inbound.

----------


## gadgetman

> Open circuit........ I hate that phrase......  I know it's a polite way of saying there was a f... Up


More common when someone hasn't flicked on a switch.

----------


## thejavelin

> If you have a T6 screwdriver and a file the fix is easy. Unscrew the battery tube then unscrew the flange that it screws into with the T6. File the screws down from 6mm to about 4mm, I cleaned them up afterwards by running through an M2x0.4 die. Then file about 1mm off the end of the battery tube that screws into the flange, this stops the battery tube being wound in too far and pushing the circuit board away from the flange that provides the negative contact. 
> 
> There are a bunch of new screws coming and the T6 screwdrivers are $4 at Mitre10. Not sure if the new screws are 1.5mm Hex or T6; will keep you posted.


Which model is this an issue with?

----------


## gadgetman

> Which model is this an issue with?


M24 from 1st Aug onwards. With the screws being slightly too long that extra bit just pushed the circuit board away from the electrical contact. With shorter screws would likely be OK but I'm filing the tube slightly shorter too.

----------


## thejavelin

> M24 from 1st Aug onwards. With the screws being slightly too long that extra bit just pushed the circuit board away from the electrical contact. With shorter screws would likely be OK but I'm filing the tube slightly shorter too.


cheers - good to know.

----------


## mudgripz

In last three years we've developed 4-5 designs with Maxtoch. Developments on the original SN6X-2, a model 2S which was excellent, a bigger model 2X which is also great - troublefree, and the M24 scope and/or handheld spottie light. First batch of M24s came out maybe four months ago and were high performance and super reliable - they sold stacks into NZ but were also picked up by police forces so production run sold out v quick. Maxtoch then did second production run of M24 from 1 August this year and the first 4-5 weeks of this M24 run had the glitch. All fixed now over there but a few arrived in NZ. If your lights were ordered pre 1 August you're likely fine.

People mention odd light issues with us from time to time but reality is almost all are due to the following:

*  low quality, low mAh, or defective batteries causing poor runtimes. Sometimes one of a pair is defective - hard to track down.  
*  failing charger.  Crap batts or charger = poor runtime.
*  dirty or greased/oiled contacts causing loss of conductivity. Don't oil threads except with touch of CRC.
*  or perhaps tail switch working loose over time. 

Being electronic systems its good to do a careful thread/contact clean from time as routine maintenance.  A little wet and dry on tube end contacts from time to time. Also check switches firmly in tailcap, and make sure you don't use cheap crap batts  - will not do well in maxtochs with XML leds. Also occasionally clean AR (antireflective) lens with fine optical cloth. A wee bit of maintenance and thought keeps them running v well for years.

----------


## Josh

Since we're on the topic of Maxtoch - do they have any decent small general use AAA or AA torches? The sort that would fit in the palm of your hand, or a little bit bigger.

----------


## gadgetman

> Since we're on the topic of Maxtoch - do they have any decent small general use AAA or AA torches? The sort that would fit in the palm of your hand, or a little bit bigger.


No point, 18650's have a much greater energy density. Something like an x2000 or 501b I find are much more useful.

----------


## possum_shooter

> No point, 18650's have a much greater energy density. Something like an x2000 or 501b I find are much more useful.


+1  I have had x2000 in an 18650 and AAA set up and there was really no comparison between the two.  The 18650 torches are far brighter and have a lot more throw

----------


## GWH

Those x2000's with the single 18650 are awesome little torches. I have a couple and they get used for all sorts. Fantastic value!

----------


## mudgripz

+1 

Handiest little all-purpose torch I've got. During the quakes I would pop the little X2000 into a cup on the floor with zoomed out beam on ceiling. Great wee room light/truck light etc.

----------


## Josh

Cheers guys, just ordered a couple  :Have A Nice Day: 

Also, my torch arrived from @gadgetman. Works perfectly now (and holy shit it's bright!). He also gave me a tail switch and two batteries!! All for free - definitely winner of the "good bugger of the year" award.

----------


## mudgripz

Maxtoch have done maintenance mod on new M24s and they are on sale again:

Aliexpress.com : Buy MAXTOCH Sniper M24, Lighter Version of SN6X 2S, AR Lens, Copper LED Base, Longer Shooting Distance from Reliable copper cab suppliers on EST GROUP Co., Ltd

----------


## specweapon

So just out spotlighting with my single c8 and my battery has died, might have been the source of my trouble. Walking back home using my cellphone light to see. What batteries do you recommend for these torches? I'm going for a week hunting trip start if October so gonna buy bulk batteries and take enough to last the week

----------


## gadgetman

> So just out spotlighting with my single c8 and my battery has died, might have been the source of my trouble. Walking back home using my cellphone light to see. What batteries do you recommend for these torches? I'm going for a week hunting trip start if October so gonna buy bulk batteries and take enough to last the week


There are a few options already in this thread. DX, AliExpress, ... and the likes will get you the best value new but not likely to get here before you need them. Trademe has a few sellers selling but you will be paying quite a bit more (2-3x). Other than that try your local Cash Coverters/pawn shop for old laptop battery packs.

----------


## mudgripz

The M24 and 2Xs designed by these kiwi boys  :Wtfsmilie:     taking off round the world now. Military and police really like them, and sites picking up on their performance for the buck. Here's an american site - scroll down a bit to his review: 

Maxtoch M24 Sniper - XM-L2 U2 LED Flashlight - 2 x 18650

The seller here is Richard (well regarded light designer from Budgetlightforum) and he really does know his stuff.  He does modding of lights and in emails happening now he tells me he sells into Aus and wants to sell to NZ, and is planning some super hot-rodded versions of the M24!!!  We already have them tweaked up ... would have to watch runtimes but...

Have a look at his small range of lights - they are all the good ones eg the Convoy and XinTD C8s. We are just costing delivery of panasonic 18650 batts to NZ and will see if he can land them at better price than trademe.

Also looking at next mods for M24/2X - likely to be new led eg XP-L or XML2-U3. More likely the latter as XP-L is a smaller led with possibly too tight beam which means torch loses paddock scanning spotlight efficiency.  We'll bring both new leds out, fit them into some M24s to see what tests out best. An upgrade to XML2-U3 might give say 5% more lux so not a mod you'd need to do to existing torches. Hard to notice difference except on a meter.

----------


## mudgripz

Funny little story - friend of mine had a mate come round to visit the other night and mate brought his expensive hunting torch. They go out to a park nearby and Neil turns on his dedomed maxtoch and lights up a fence couple of hundred meters away. His mate then turns on his expensive light, then starts looking at it, tapping it on his hand, then says 'these batteries are flat'.....  Neil laughs like hell, gives him some new ones - same result. His mate looks at the maxtoch beam and says something like 'holy shit'....Then neil tells him how much it cost and he says 'what!!!'   Next thing he's heading home, straight to the computer to order some M24s.

Quite a common story actually.   :Grin:

----------

